# Where did pets at home get their crabs from?



## Martin B (Oct 11, 2007)

As most of you know, for a short time, pets at home sold hermit crabs and to my disbelief they sold them at as little as £3 each. At our pet shop we have some giant ones at £15 and medium at £10 each. Did [email protected] get their crabs dirt cheap because they bought them in bulk or because they can really be obtained for dirt cheap prices. 

I spoke to pets at home staff and apparently all their live animals come from a place called sky birds. I have never heard of them but if anybody can shed any light or tell me where we can get hermit crabs from for less than £7 a shot we would be greatful!

Martin

P.S Why did [email protected] stop selling them?


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Martin B said:


> Why did [email protected] stop selling them?


My local pets at home(eastbourne) still do them.
If all their stores stock/stocked them they must be buying then in there millions.
If your local store has stopped im wondering if they are franchised or something.


----------



## Animal-World (Feb 12, 2009)

sky birds is a wholesaler that sells mainly cages etc but does do livestock too.. 

They currently have a major problem as someone left the cage open that comtained 5000 chipmonks..


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*chpmunks*

OMG 5000 chipmunks how the hell r they going to catch all of them, they r well quick arnt they like a squirrel. lol

:lol2:


----------



## Animal-World (Feb 12, 2009)

unfortunately they are shooting them..


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*shooting*

Y are they shooting them??? isnt there a cruelty law against that. tell them i will come down with a huge net and catch them . lol lol lol


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

sean k said:


> Y are they shooting them??? isnt there a cruelty law against that.


I think they will get away with culling them all due to the fact that such a vast number being released en mass would possible cause a major problem to the natural local ecosystem.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Storm Python said:


> I think they will get away with culling them all due to the fact that such a vast number being released en mass would possible cause a major problem to the natural local ecosystem.


so what 5k chipmunks have escaped a holding facility?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*chipmunks*

i thought u meant there was 5000 chipmunks running around in a huge room (wherehouse). how did they get out or were they in an outdoor cage????

bit irresponsible for such a large supplyer to make a mistake as bad as that, bet the person who left the door open gets the sack.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

sean k said:


> i thought u meant there was 5000 chipmunks running around in a huge room (wherehouse). how did they get out or were they in an outdoor cage????
> 
> bit irresponsible for such a large supplyer to make a mistake as bad as that, bet the person who left the door open gets the sack.


yeah I was thinking in a big room but my dad was talking about how chipmunks have been introduced(probably accidently) in mainland Europe and are killing off grey squirrels, ironic since greys killed off reds. But yeah he said he heard some are loose in England now.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*squirrels*

how r ther killing off the squirrels is it because of competition for food of do u get a load of chipmunks going round beating up the squirrels. lol lol


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

has air birds got a website


----------



## Animal-World (Feb 12, 2009)

no they are purely a wholesaler. they do not sell to the public.


it is in a warehouse but they have to cull them to stop the escape. the guy that left the door open did get the sack as far as i know. but only after spending 2 days in the wareouse with a air rifle.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

So they had 5000 in one enclosure? no one else see the problem with that?


----------



## Animal-World (Feb 12, 2009)

as far as i know.. they where ordered up for pets at home.. i only know what there rep told me the other day..


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> So they had 5000 in one enclosure? no one else see the problem with that?


Why should it be a problem? They are a wholesaler, they will be moved on in a matter of days. As long as they are fed and watered - why should it be a problem?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Why should it be a problem? They are a wholesaler, they will be moved on in a matter of days. As long as they are fed and watered - why should it be a problem?


5000 in one room/enclosure, like the ar need more excuses. You cant simply could not ensure welfare standards are met for all of them.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Animal-World said:


> as far as i know.. they where ordered up for pets at home.. i only know what there rep told me the other day..


Well we all know how sales reps like to distort the truth, but for some one in this trade to be giving such storys could be damaging and we all know the past problems with pets at home and the welfare of live stock.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

what size hermies did you want, we get small ones around an inch from one of our beetle suppliers much cheaper than that


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

Animal-World said:


> no they are purely a wholesaler. they do not sell to the public.
> 
> 
> it is in a warehouse but they have to cull them to stop the escape. the guy that left the door open did get the sack as far as i know. but only after spending 2 days in the wareouse with a air rifle.


i supprised that the workers were acctually shooting them as if they cared for them every day and really cared for the animals i would have thougth they would have refused. unless they highered some one to shoot them..


----------

